# cant decide between ziwi peak and rawz canned dog food



## maddi10 (Apr 28, 2020)

anyone tried either? im looking at the ziwi canned dog food and rawz 96% meat canned dog food. Ziwis contains 5% chickpeas whereas rawz doesnt but it contains ground fenugreek seeds.
i appreciate any replies just wanna know which one sounds better in terms of nutrition and ingredients


----------



## marmitenot (Jun 20, 2019)

For as much as this costs you could feed your dog a raw (and probably fully organic) diet. You should look into the benefits. My older cocker spaniel's health improved DRAMATICALLY when I started him on raw. He is a dog who has had problems his entire life and now he is doing fabulous.


----------

